# Trip to the Asian market...



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The other day, the wench and I made a trip to the closest Asian market, Thai and Vietnamese, because I was out of my regular coffee flavored candy, and while there we (typically) ended up with a whole cart of stuff. Some of it was regular stuff we keep around, and some was blind faith(risky). 
Anyway, amongst the random stuff I ended up with a jar of fermented tofu, that I thought would be eaten like fried tofu, but is in fact spread like cream cheese or stirred into rice! It's really good, keeps for years and provides protein.
I also got a few cans of ambiguously worded "salmon snack" that turned out to be VERY good salmon steak in a wee can like sardines, except one solid chunk.
Lastly, the reason for our trip: coffe flavored hard candy, like werthers(?) but less sweet. I always carry hard candy in my pockets(silence pervert) because it's a great pick me up for...whenever. And should not be forgotten in ones EDC.

The point of this is, when prepping, we can get caught up in whether X food will last long enough to serve the most high upon His return, and we forget things like taste and "fun factor" a huge part of surviving a major event, Is psychology. So buy fun food too, when it runs out, fine, but till then it will brighten the mood. Go to "non traditional-for-******" stores and buy random stuff and see what it's like. And store hard candy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I worked in the city, there was a Vietnamese grocery not far away.
After I got over the initial flashbacks and anxiety hearing the women chattering in their native tongue, I was pleased to find Thai jasmine rice, and especially Trong Ot Toi Vietnam Chili Garlic hot sauce.
I haven't been back since I retired, but need a few more jars of hot sauce. It's great on pizza.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They have those stores in the area called Little Saigon in Haltom City I think. Went in there once and the smoked dogs and cats hanging from the rafters was sorta disconcerting. Now the Kim Chee flavored Ramen is great stuff and dirt cheap. They also sell a big wad of garlic for chump change. They must use that a lot in their cookery.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorite one is, of all places, right beside Bob Jones University. I usually emerge with a only a bottle of real soy sauce and some sweets though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> My favorite one is, of all places, right beside Bob Jones University. I usually emerge with a only a bottle of real soy sauce and some sweets though.


Kikoman is the real deal, and I used to buy it by the one gallon metal can.
But the last time I went to the market, Kikoman was priced out of sight, so I ended up with a gallon plastic jug of Filipino soy sauce. It's not bad.
(We eat a lot of rice, and I put soy on a lot of other things too)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was a dedicated Kikomann fan up until I started a fairly busy jerky making for fun and profit hobby. At which point I learned the cheap soy sauce tastes better on jerky than do Kikomann. Also ditched the Lea n Perrins wooster sauce for Frenchies. Comes in gallon plastic jugs from Restaurant Depot. Didnt get any flavor loss on that one either. 
https://www.amazon.com/Chef-Quality-Soy-Sauce-Ounce/dp/B00CBK8FZY


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I was a dedicated Kikomann fan up until I started a fairly busy jerky making for fun and profit hobby. At which point I learned the cheap soy sauce tastes better on jerky than do Kikomann. Also ditched the Lea n Perrins wooster sauce for Frenchies. Comes in gallon plastic jugs from Restaurant Depot. Didnt get any flavor loss on that one either.
> https://www.amazon.com/Chef
> HMMM. ...atch sat on top of the microwave for months..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinks i am in a similar perdiciment. Sold my big bbq pit smoker where I amke the stuff. Just as well I guesw..went and had six teeth pulled out this morning aand supposed to come back later and donate four more. I might start trying powdered jerky..lol.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> The other day, the wench and I made a trip to the closest Asian market, Thai and Vietnamese, because I was out of my regular coffee flavored candy, and while there we (typically) ended up with a whole cart of stuff. Some of it was regular stuff we keep around, and some was blind faith(risky).
> Anyway, amongst the random stuff I ended up with a jar of fermented tofu, that I thought would be eaten like fried tofu, but is in fact spread like cream cheese or stirred into rice! It's really good, keeps for years and provides protein.
> I also got a few cans of ambiguously worded "salmon snack" that turned out to be VERY good salmon steak in a wee can like sardines, except one solid chunk.
> Lastly, the reason for our trip: coffe flavored hard candy, like werthers(?) but less sweet. I always carry hard candy in my pockets(silence pervert) because it's a great pick me up for...whenever. And should not be forgotten in ones EDC.
> ...


Asian markets have very low prices compared to local grocery markets. It is one of the best locations to purchase rice in bulk. I need to get a few more bags come to think of it. The last time I went to an Asian market we bought green tea in bulk....very cheap there as well


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

We have an international store here called Foodmax and have found a lot of cool stuff. My wife is half Korean and she gets a lot of things for her Mom. We also get a coffee candy that is Bali's Best brand. There is one called simply Coffee Candy and another called Espresso Candy. The Espresso candy has a liquid center and is my favorite of the two. 
We buy 8-10 bags at a time so always have plenty on hand. In fact, I just had a couple pieces right before I read this post!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Thinks i am in a similar perdiciment. Sold my big bbq pit smoker where I amke the stuff. Just as well I guesw..went and had six teeth pulled out this morning aand supposed to come back later and donate four more. I might start trying powdered jerky..lol.


Please bigwheel ..... no pics. Its toothless old preppers like ya self that give us good looking preppers a bad name! :devil:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I find the international markets in the city have the best & freshest produce & seafood of any store I visit. So I like to stop in for some nice veggies (love bok choy) but also for some fresh udon noodles & some white miso paste. Makes a mighty fine soup. I also stock up on Kombu dried seaweed, which is a wonderful product. The Japanese use it as the base of their soup stock, Dashi, but it is also used when one cooks a big ole pot of beans. It adds some flavor & nutrition but more importantly, will limit the gas producing properties of the beans. Since most preppers stock lots of beans, this would be a good item to store.


----------



## ChuckDT (May 3, 2017)

Every time I got to one of these places I just find myself wandering among new foods I want to try. And yup, they are a pretty good place for cheap rice!


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Please bigwheel ..... no pics. Its toothless old preppers like ya self that give us good looking preppers a bad name! :devil:


pic or it ain't true...

I've never been to an Asian market. I don't go to unfamiliar places alone. Although this place is a little messed up. My greeters warned me..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> pic or it ain't true...
> 
> I've never been to an Asian market. I don't go to unfamiliar places alone. Although this place is a little messed up. My greeters warned me..


Who you callin' a greeter?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Who you callin' a greeter?


If the shoe fits..

"Something tells me you and I are really going to develop a very special relationship here."

I'd call that a greeter.. hmmm...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> If the shoe fits..
> 
> "Something tells me you and I are really going to develop a very special relationship here."
> 
> I'd call that a greeter.. hmmm...


Negative ..... a screener.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Negative ..... a screener.


Well maybe you should take me to the Asian market just so we can stay on thread topic...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

QUOTE=homefire;1148257]Well maybe you should take me to the Asian market just so we can stay on thread topic...[/QUOTE]

:wraith01:[


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> QUOTE=homefire;1148257]Well maybe you should take me to the Asian market just so we can stay on thread topic...


:wraith01:[[/QUOTE]

Hungry for Orientals? Interesting.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> The other day, the wench and I made a trip to the closest Asian market, Thai and Vietnamese, because I was out of my regular coffee flavored candy, and while there we (typically) ended up with a whole cart of stuff. Some of it was regular stuff we keep around, and some was blind faith(risky).
> Anyway, amongst the random stuff I ended up with a jar of fermented tofu, that I thought would be eaten like fried tofu, but is in fact spread like cream cheese or stirred into rice! It's really good, keeps for years and provides protein.
> I also got a few cans of ambiguously worded "salmon snack" that turned out to be VERY good salmon steak in a wee can like sardines, except one solid chunk.
> Lastly, the reason for our trip: coffe flavored hard candy, like werthers(?) but less sweet. I always carry hard candy in my pockets(silence pervert) because it's a great pick me up for...whenever. And should not be forgotten in ones EDC.
> ...


Got some lollipops and werther's.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

One of the good things about Saint Pete, is the variety of markets, where you can buy authentic food. There is a big Asian market on 49th St in Pinellas Park, and there are markets scattered all over the city. I like that.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my wife is Chinese so I know all about the Asian market and go there frequently.
but one question that I keep asking is?
why do Chinese like Mexican food and Mexicans like Chinese food? 
all I get is a I don't know --just seems weird to me.


----------

